# Seeks symbiotic arrangement



## virtuousman (Jul 23, 2011)

Retired (52 yo) unemcumbered healthy baby boomer seeks long term country living arrangement. Peaceful, quiet surroundings preferred kinda close to a small town would be nice. I'm not a drunk nor drug addict nor a slacker. I'm a private individual but enjoy meeting and conversing with others. Some of the things I can offer are: 

Lifetime of construction experience
Painting
Plumbing
Electricity
Auto mechanics
Fencing
I can help with the security of your place
Care of livestock
Gardening
Chopping wood
I can even work a pick and shovel
No mess/no noise/no drama

I am willing to pay a small stipend for rent as well as chores for either seperate living quarters or space to park a small rv. Hookups are not necessary. My needs are few.

Since winter is about to set in I would like to line something up for the next spring if possible but am open to all arrangements.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=412945

have you seen that post?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Might come up w/something for you if you like Maine, but the post from Texas does sound good - if you like Texas. I will need some sort of partners here & have 4 houses to pay taxes on.



virtuousman said:


> Retired (52 yo) unemcumbered healthy baby boomer seeks long term country living arrangement. Peaceful, quiet surroundings preferred kinda close to a small town would be nice. I'm not a drunk nor drug addict nor a slacker. I'm a private individual but enjoy meeting and conversing with others. Some of the things I can offer are:
> 
> Lifetime of construction experience
> Painting
> ...


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Are you interested in north Florida?

Kitty


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

It wouldnt be completely country, but the Amazon warehouse where we are, they have an RV park they put in right down the road from the warehouse (its on the edge of a small town)....they bring in the RV people (mostly retired folks?) and they work for the season. Think the RV spot is included as part of your pay? Not quite sure exactly how it works, but might be something worth looking into. I could try to swing by there and get you some info if you might be interested.

Not necessarily long term, but it would give you a place in the area and find something more long tern in the long run.

I agree, that deal in Texas might work for you too. Maybe you and the other HT'r that was responding on that thread would both be able to make it work? Some renovations work would be lots easier if there were two of you......just sayin'.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

check out http://workamper.com/optinnew/index.cfm

main site for workamper http://www.workamper.com/

I have an aunt and uncle doing this now for the 3 or 4th year, had another set of aunt and uncle that did it for 4 or 5 years.

you bid on areas of the country and the price you'll do the work for, etc.

For the winter the currently doing this aunt and uncle are 'babysitting' a park with another pair and get electricity, lot and water for the watching of it. I don't think during the dormant season they get paid.
During the main use season they make what I think is decent money for the work they do.

And so far it seems to be 3 or 4 days on, then the 3 or 4 days off, rotated with one other pair. And if something special comes up, exchanging times can be worked out.

It is something I think I'd like to do

Angie


----------



## Rainbeau777 (May 21, 2003)

I have a 5 acre farm ready place that would suit your needs just fine! It is in SW Ohio.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

I have 25 acres in s. Ga... but I'm sure you've seen my post on the other board 


And no, I'm not following you...


----------

